# VP Debate



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

What did you all think?

Personally I think Edwards seemed almost childish compared to the very calm, cool, collective VP.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Dick ripped the overacting Edwards a new one! He seemed like a patient college professor chiding an immature student....too bad Bush isn't as good a speaker as Cheney.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

I absolutly agree with you.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

It was like watching a pit-bull on a poodle dipped in au jus....


----------



## MassAcademyXO (Jun 1, 2004)

Edward's "performance" seemed to seriously unravel during the last hour. I loved when the moderator gave him an extra chance to speak and then he says "Oh you finally figured out it wasn't my turn again"....Classic!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

> It was like watching a pit-bull on a poodle dipped in au jus....


Now thats funny!! :lol:


----------



## baker95 (Aug 31, 2004)

Cheney has the panache to put the "attorney" in his place. All I heard prior to the debate was how wonderful Edwards was while thinking and speaking on his feet. He didn't do sh*t and made himself look foolish and YOUNG.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

If I hear "John Kerry and I..." one more time :x ...what a broken record!

Back to court, Mr. Edwards, where some 'dumb cop' can take the stand and dismantle your case.... 8)


----------



## BartA1 (May 5, 2002)

The trial lawyer from Carolina got spanked by the former CEO Current VP.


----------



## mkpnt (Sep 8, 2004)

Cheney handed Edwards his @$$. 
My favorite quotes:

"Now if they couldn't stand up to the pressures that Howard Dean presented, how can we expect them to stand up to al-Qaeda?" An extremely valid point!!!
Then after discussing Edward's record, Cheney threw in this great line.
"Frankly, Senator, you have a record that's not very distinguished."

To bad we couldn't have Cheney debate against Kerry, that would be great for a laugh.



"Dems sent boy on man's errand." Boston Herald 10/06/04 (pg. #8)


----------



## John J (Jul 18, 2002)

MKPNT, what page is that quote from?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

mkpnt @ Wed Oct 06 said:


> Cheney handed Edwards his @$$.
> My favorite quotes:...Then after discussing Edward's record, Cheney threw in this great line. "Frankly, Senator, you have a record that's not very distinguished."
> To bad we couldn't have Cheney debate against Kerry, that would be great for a laugh.


*MKPNT* That was one of the best (of the many) direct hits DC made last night. My wife and I were high fiving each other after he lambasted the ambulance chaser with that one... :lol: :thumbup:

*DCS* - right on. "JK and I" if you have no record, and you cant speak for yourself.
What I find so irritating about this little twerp, isn't the "2 Americas" or "My daddy was a poor, uneducated miner" or "The GB Tax Cuts for the wealthiest 5 %" or any of the other left wing propaganda. Its that this portentous little pillow biter thinks he deserves to be president and hasn't even finished 1 term in the Senate! :evil:

*RPD* - I needed a good simile for last nights smack-down.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Yeah, to hear Mr. Edwards speak, all I could think of was Steve Martin: "I was born a poor, "insert-the-federally-recognized-victims-group-of-your-choice-here" boy (sorry...person)! 8) :shock: 8)


----------



## FedCop (Sep 26, 2004)

I thought that Cheney did indeed win the debate, but by a slim margin. The troubling aspect of the night was that Cheney's "knock-out" punch, claiming that he never met John Edwards, was a lie. Dick Cheney should not stoop to that level, he is a better man than that! 
Go Bush '04!


----------



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

I thought Cheney won the debate as well. He cut Edwards' legs out from under him everytime Edwards thought he had one up on Cheney. I like the point Cheney made when Edwards accused Bush for not giving tax cuts to the middle class and Cheney replied yes we have and named the taxes they cut and it was interesting to him that neither Edwards or Kerry were there that day to pass that bill. Bush better come out swinging on Friday or I fear Kerry may pull away from the pack.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I don't think Mr. Cheney consciously lied about not meeting Mr. Edwards before that night...I think his lack of recall speaks more about the substance of Mr. Edwards: he is easily forgotten!


----------

